# [raid] mdadm ne veut pas resize :(

## pascuol

Hello,

bon j'ai un peu de mal avec mon raid.

J'ai un petit raid sympa.

j'ai voulu agrandir sa taille comme a chaque fois que je remplace un petit dur par un plus gros  :Smile: , mais ajd il n'a pas voulu ...

Je ne vois pas pourquoi, ca s'est toujours bien passé avant  :Smile: 

donc j'aimerais savoir pourquoi mdadm, ne voit pas la nouvelle taille de mon RAID6.

```
mdadm -G -z max /dev/md0

mdadm: component size of /dev/md0 has been set to 566516736K

```

alors qu'il devrait etre de 

```
LV Size                1006.03 GiB

```

bref, d'habitude, je virais un à un les disques de mon raid et les reconstruisait apres avoir changé la taille, mais ca prend 2 jours par disque, puis ca ne me semble pas utlie. Ici j'ai juste augmenter la taille des disques, je devrais pouvoir augmenter la taille du RAID ... Ca me semble logique.

mais apparemment mdadm ne considere pas que le raid a augmenter de taille ...

pourquoi ?

specification technique :

ne me demandez pas pourquoi je l'ai fais comme ca, j'ai mes raison  :Smile:  :

j'ai un lvm en dessous de mon raid, avec 4 disques logiques : 

```
lvdisplay 

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Name                /dev/RAID/RaidVol1

  VG Name                RAID

  LV UUID                hSSEva-AW5H-dVr2-bESF-LpuB-NMSc-sPfwlp

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Status              available

  # open                 1

  LV Size                1006.03 GiB

  Current LE             257543

  Segments               1

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

  - currently set to     256

  Block device           253:0

   

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Name                /dev/RAID/RaidVol2

  VG Name                RAID

  LV UUID                PJ8ckn-2j6p-cC2X-CH4e-RQqR-9j6j-VZNzI7

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Status              available

  # open                 1

  LV Size                1006.03 GiB

  Current LE             257543

  Segments               2

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

  - currently set to     256

  Block device           253:1

   

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Name                /dev/RAID/RaidVol3

  VG Name                RAID

  LV UUID                IC2XLv-s00R-8eoC-shos-TBSb-BoRZ-xr3biS

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Status              available

  # open                 1

  LV Size                1006.03 GiB

  Current LE             257543

  Segments               2

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

  - currently set to     256

  Block device           253:2

   

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Name                /dev/RAID/RaidVol4

  VG Name                RAID

  LV UUID                kWp0Go-xDI4-f7Ve-Fe9U-PdK5-3MCi-NtGJnh

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Status              available

  # open                 1

  LV Size                1006.03 GiB

  Current LE             257543

  Segments               2

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

  - currently set to     256

  Block device           253:3

```

mais mdadm ne veut rien savoir :

```
# mdadm -G -z max /dev/md0

mdadm: component size of /dev/md0 has been set to 566516736K

```

ca devrait etre le double plus ou moins ...

une idée ?

 :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pascuol

up ....

----------

## DuF

Bonjour,

Il y a une différence entre ce que voit lvm (la taille des volumes logiques présentés par lvm) et ce que voit mdadm (la taille utile disponible après soustraction du volume utile à la redondance).

Je ne connais pas le raid6 mais ton problème ne viendrait-il pas soit de ton espace réservé pour la redondance ou de la taille de ton plus petit disque ?

Si tu appliques la formule suivante, retombes-tu sur tes pieds et que vaut n chez toi ?

 *Quote:*   

> La capacité utile totale (C), pour un système avec k disques dont n réservés pour la redondance est de (C)=(k-n)\ c. (c = capacité du plus petit des disques dur)

 

----------

## boozo

Je vais faire un suivi ici sait-on javais que cela serve à quelqu'un dans le futur   :Wink:   => solution donnée sur le fil similaire posté sur otg

----------

## DuF

Intéressant surtout que l'intervention de "frostschutz" du 21/07 à 17:34 rappelles un point qui est la solution systématique : 

 *Quote:*   

>  If all else fails you might have to remove, readd, resync each drive individually -- that's what you usually do anyway when replacing physical discs.

 

Mais on essaye toujours d'y échapper car c'est super long et lent....

----------

